# Bosch Router Table



## larryc (Mar 23, 2008)

I have the DeWalt 618 router set and I mounted it in a Bosch RA1181 router stand.

Now I'm new to this router business and I purchased this equipment before I found this forum so I probably didn't make the best choices.

I started making some cabinets for a new workbench like the Full Service Workbench featured in Wood Magazine's How to build a Great Home Workshop.

I decided to use my router to cut the rabbets on the base and was doing fine until I got to the final pass to make the rabbets 3/4 wide.

I made a cut using a short piece of scrap and everything looked OK. Then I started making the final pass on the actual parts and noticed the cuts were not even and were deeper at the end of the pass on a 23-1/2" part.

I couldn't figure out what was happening until I started the final pass on another piece when I noticed that the router plate was shifting in the router table (about 3/32"). In other words the router plate that came with the Bosch Table is not a zero clearance fit.

Well I read somewhere that you should build your own router table but you must buy one in order to make your own - I guess that was good advice but you need to know the limitations of your purchased router table.


----------



## beemerbob (Sep 10, 2004)

larryc said:


> I have the DeWalt 618 router set and I mounted it in a Bosch RA1181 router stand.
> 
> I made a cut using a short piece of scrap and everything looked OK. Then I started making the final pass on the actual parts and noticed the cuts were not even and were deeper at the end of the pass on a 23-1/2" part.
> 
> ...


There were four #10-32 x 1" screws and four lock nuts furnished with my table. ref Fig 11, page 16. I used them and I am happy with the table.


----------

